# Networking >  Help Me Please !!

## schozab

Dear People !

i have an interview for a position in Network Support Team of a leading software house...
please let me know which areas of questions i should prepare.
please help...

regards

Shozab Hussain.

----------


## vadivel

Look ...
i have just know joined to this list and looking thru ur posts i see that u were in for a interview .

well just a few of the interview questions :

Different class types
Class ranges
Port numbers
subnetting problems
Routing vs Routed Protocols 
configuring -  VPN  - ISDN
Accesslist 
Natting


just to say a few..

----------


## dinesh_boora

> Dear People !
> 
> i have an interview for a position in Network Support Team of a leading software house...
> please let me know which areas of questions i should prepare.
> please help...
> 
> regards
> 
> Shozab Hussain.


backup & restrore, port numbers, group policy, difference between DNS & DHCP, network monitoring tools, some technical questions.

----------


## deepasree

hi friend

Why did you apply for the position of Network Support Supervisor? 
What makes you the best person for this job? 
Will you be able to manage people effectively?  How? 
What have you done to prepare yourself for this job? 
Will you be able to give up most of the hands-on technical duties and concentrate on supervision? 
How many hours per week do you expect to work? 
How would you motivate staff? 
What is the most significant accomplishment of your career? 
What specifically motivates you? 
What are your 5-year goals? 
Tell us about a situation that would demonstrate your ability to work effectively on a team. 

may this questions can help you

Thanks
Deepasree

----------

